
Linus Torvalds's Double Pointer Problem [video] - petercooper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiAhUYCUDVc
======
lightlyused
Link to interview referenced:
[https://meta.slashdot.org/story/12/10/11/0030249/linus-
torva...](https://meta.slashdot.org/story/12/10/11/0030249/linus-torvalds-
answers-your-questions)

